# My sons first with his compound



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

And I couldn't be prouder. With football season behind him and the chores of deer hunting completed. It was go time for my 15 yr old. With the focus he has been displaying I knew he would put himself in a good position at a buck. With endless hours of letting arrows fly into a block he headed up the hill with his climber on his back. 
Saturday morning he was settled in his tree reviewing pics from his camera waiting for his start of hunting the rut. No stranger to harvesting deer. But this was different. He had his bow. Early doe sightings had him energized. As weeks before nothing has changed. He watched them with anticipation hoping a buck would follow. Action died and no buck was seen. After a hour he grabbed his rattling horns and decided to make some noise. 15 minutes go by and he hears that sound coming out of the bottom of the bowl. A steady gait from the bottom to the top. 30 yrds to his right emerged his buck. He comes down the trail and my sons heart was pounding so much it was making his body shake. He released his arrow at 10 yrds hitting two lungs. 50 yrds later he heard that crash. What a day it was!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats to your son on his first buck with a bow, and a very nice one to boot! It's nice when a plan comes together and those many, many hours of practice paid off with a well placed shot. You've got to be mighty proud.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck. May there be many more in kis future hunts.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go to the young man. Very nice deer. To tritonman, way to teach and pass on the tradition, you should be proud!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great buck with a bow or gun. congrats on his hunt. thanks for sharing your hunt with us. love reading the details about a good hunt.
sherman


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Proud dad! Dandy buck too. That'll be a hard one to beat. Love the story and congrats to your boy! Can't wait till my little guy can tag along and be introduced properly into God's country


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice buck. Congratulations!


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats on an awesome buck


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm glad I could share his experience with you. Thanks for reading. Oh and by the way, he told me this morning that he started a "big buck only campaign ". Lol


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

Tell your boy congrats on an awesome buck! The rush of taking a good buck never gets old in which i have learned over time. He has a bight hunting career ahead of him as well as a great roll model. Keep up the good work in passing on the tradition.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice looking first archery deer. The rack looks very even and good size. Get a green score, I'm guessing it might make the book.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on a great deer


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

He is light years ahead of me, nice deer. Hoping to get my son on his first this year too, he just turned 16 today, has hunted since he was 7 or 8.


----------



## Jim Goon (Feb 23, 2016)

Great buck, congrats!


----------

